# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Беларусы мы! >  Земля Лукашенко: месяц в Минске

## Irina

*Земля Лукашенко: месяц в Минске*

9 сентября 2010 в 11:49 Автор Виктор Шацких Источник apn 

Ещё до пожаров я запланировал уехать на несколько недель из Москвы, чтобы, не отвлекаясь на другие дела, закончить работу над книгой.

Проверенный временем способ. Подумал, куда в этот раз отправиться, выбрал Минск. Давно хотел познакомиться с белорусской столицей поближе. Нашёл через местный риэлтерский сайт однокомнатную квартиру в тихом центре с интернетом, созвонился с хозяйкой, купил билет на самолёт (шесть тысяч рублей в два конца), прилетел.

Квартира оказалась преотличной. Хозяйка, пенсионерка Нина Ивановна сдержано удивилась, что московский гость не подвёл и действительно приехал заселяться. Для россиян, по её словам, обычное дело договариваться сразу с тремя хозяевами. А предоплату тут брать не принято.

В общем, взял я у Нины Ивановны ключи, стал жить-поживать в Минске.

И вот закончилась четвёртая неделя. Завтра домой. Работалось мне хорошо, книгу дописал. При этом я не сидел затворником. Хватало времени вечерами гулять и кататься на велосипеде по берегам Свислочи; по утрам я ходил в бассейн, по выходным в баню. Развиртуализировался с несколькими минскими френдами. Свёл несколько новых знакомств. Много общался с незнакомыми людьми. Покупал продукты в ближнем универсаме, обедал в соседнем кафе, не спеша походил по главным минским магазинам и по Комаровскому рынку.

У меня было время смотреть белорусские передачи по ТВ и читать газеты. Сравнивать здешнюю статистику, без того неплохо мне известную, с российской, известной ещё лучше.

Даже на митинге оппозиции побывал.

Главным ощущением первой недели был тихий восторг. Минск город чистый, зелёный, приветливый, безопасный. Какой-то весь соразмерный и лёгкий, без чудовищных, как варикоз, московских пробок и запрессованного в часы пик метро. А здешние цены после Москвы - просто музыка.

Я уже писал в своём журнале [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] , что в Минске совсем нет кавказцев и гостей из Азии; даже строители, дворники и водители маршруток все блондины или шатены. Никто не танцует на площади лезгинку и не бибикает длинноногим местным девушкам из-за руля шахид-такси. Некому танцевать и бибикать.

Дело отчасти в том, что у белорусов нет своей Чечни и Дагестана, не повезло людям, но где азербайджанцы? Где узбеки и таджики? Мне объяснили, что их здесь нет, во-первых, потому, что Белоруссия старается обходиться на стройках, в домоуправлениях и вообще повсюду - своими силами. Даёт работу в столице не гостям с Востока, а блондинам из провинции. На Комаровском рынке за прилавками много настоящих крестьян и крестьянок, а не восточных перекупщиков. Кроме того, в стране соблюдается паспортно-визовый режим. Без автоматчиков на улицах и вообще без суеты. Просто белорусский гаишник или участковый милиционер не решает с гордыми джигитами вопросы за деньги; а если ему пригрозят, намекнут на связи, то приедет наряд и гости мухами вылетят из страны. Наглые джигиты повылетали из Белоруссии ещё в 90-е и больше не возвращаются. Остались только вменяемые и покладистые. К шовинизму и фашизму это не имеет никакого отношения. Министр по чрезвычайным ситуациям Республики Беларусь этнический азербайджанец. Говорят, справляется намного лучше Шойгу. Хотя, почему «говорят»? Пожары всё показали.

Вообще, главное отличие белорусских успехов от российских - невиртуальность. Наши достижения почти все остаются в телевизоре или в главном городе страны; в ста пятидесяти километрах от блистающей столицы начинается полная, как бы это помягче сказать - неупорядоченность. А теперь представьте, что в Белоруссии это не так. Российских путешественников срубают наповал гладкие просёлочные дороги в самой дальней белорусской глубинке, дома с газовым отоплением, сплошь распаханные поля и работающие фермы. У нас, если хорошо поискать, такие чудеса тоже кое-где отыщутся; у них наоборот надо искать сельское бездорожье и провалившиеся крыши коровников.

Это одно из самых непривычных обстоятельств: в Белоруссии нет диких контрастов между столичной жизнью и деревенской. Контрасты есть, но они домашние. Почти для всех минчан, с кем я на эту тему разговаривал, сельские белорусы как бы старшие родственники; а для селян городские - взрослые умные дети, получившие образование и набравшиеся хороших манер. Внутри этакой семейной идиллии тоже бывает всякое; однако столичная кокаиновая молодёжь, талантливо сочиняющая про деревенские вонючие портянки и сопли и понимающая, что она, доведись, огребёт за это от страны не просто по сусалам - российская и казахстанская беда, а не белорусская и немецкая.

Не слишком сложно я данную мысль завернул?

Автором ещё ничего не сказано о белорусских достижениях в экономике. Уровень менеджерских и технологических решений команды Лукашенко, и в 90-е, и сейчас вызывает тихий восторг не только у журналиста, но и у самых разных российских начальников, побывавших на белорусских заводах и фермах. Некоторые адреса, явки и пароли у меня есть. Спрашивайте - расскажу подробно.

Есть ещё такая тема, как белорусские товары, которые московская торговля с аншлагом продаёт по 2500-6000 рублей (обувь, костюмы, куртки), а в Белоруссии они стоят 1000-2500 рублей. По таким ценам (я даю в пересчёте на российские деньги) всё это можно купить в минском ЦУМе, не самом дешёвом столичном магазине. Я нашёл там за две четыреста свою курточку, купленную дома прошлой осенью за пять с чем-то. Кто тут халявщик, кто партнёр?

Ничего пока не сказал автор о льготных ипотечных кредитах под один процент, которые дают жителям белорусской провинции; о такой же однопроцентной безработице в стране; о нормальной, а не живодёрской армии, куда белорусы идут служить охотно (это чистая правда и хорошая тема для статьи в «Советской России» или в «Завтра» - дарю); о льготных путёвках в санатории; о доступности и массовости белорусского спорта и много, много ещё о чём.

В общем, здесь в 90-е годы построили социализм с человеческим лицом, тот самый, что в 1986 году обещал всему СССР М. Горбачёв. А теперь без шума и пыли, хотя и не без проблем, белорусы перестраиваются в капитализм - тоже с человеческим лицом.

С таким выводом я в Белоруссию приехал, с ним и уезжаю обратно.

Чего ж тогда, спросит читатель, у автора начало было минорное? Для занимательности? И успехи Белоруссии он перечислил как-то скороговоркой.

Это оттого, что, примерно со второй недели, продолжая напитываться новыми впечатлениями, я всё чаще зависал над вопросом: почему же минчане так Лукашенко не любят?

Конечно, никакой репрезентативной выборки у меня нет. С белорусами из деревень и маленьких городов я в этот приезд почти не общался; в основном беседы велись со столичными жителями. И почти все они: компьютерщик, настраивавший мне вай-фай; сын московского приятеля, хозяин небольшого цветочного бизнеса; случайный прохожий, подсказавший дорогу, слово за слово разговорившийся и минут сорок избавлявший меня от иллюзий (по его выражению); мужики в бане на Сухаревской (в Минске это не площадь, а улица), с которыми за четыре моих субботних похода сложилось вполне себе знакомство, - все эти люди, во-первых, нисколько не опасались высказываться. Во-вторых, они с разной степенью полемического задора говорили, что власть в одних руках так долго - не есть хорошо. Не только в абстрактно-демократическом смысле, но и для решения конкретных административных задач.

А некоторые, разогревшись, начинали повесть о семейной торговле каким-то оружием и снова возвращались к тому, что вот же наивные россияне, вечно стараются отыскать себе кумира.

Ребята, отвечал я белорусским вольнодумцам, давайте я вам подробно расскажу о нашем сельском хозяйстве. Хотите? О российских и белорусских градообразующих предприятиях в глубинке. Про наши и ваши сельские дороги. Про нашу и вашу коррупцию. В Белоруссии она трогательная, как домашняя белая крыска, а наша тиранозавр. Вы ничего этого не знаете?

Ответ чаще всего был такой: почему мы должны сравнивать себя с Россией? Почему не с Польшей и Литвой? И опять про какое-то оружие.

Минский политолог Юрий Шевцов - самый известный для москвичей специалист по Белоруссии. Для Европы, пожалуй, тоже самый известный. Шевцов часто даёт комментарии по российско-белорусским отношениям на Би-Би-Си и на радио «Свобода». Сейчас как раз есть, что комментировать. Мы с Юрием были знакомы только через интернет; приехав в Минск, я написал Шевцову, предложил пообщаться, он охотно отозвался, и в тот же вечер мы погуляли по городу, посидели в кафе на берегу Свислочи и хорошо поговорили.

Юрий Шевцов автор интересной глубокой книги «Беларусь. Объединённая нация». Очень рекомендую, она есть в сети. Это чтение хорошо продвигает в понимании белорусского национального характера, истоков и особенностей «белорусского пути».

Так вот, что касается отношения к Лукашенко. Шевцов говорит, что этот человек очень много сделал для страны и продолжает делать. Альтернативы ему на сегодня нет; тем более, что на Лукашенко держится вся система, на его авторитет завязаны международные контракты и надежды на инвестиции. Но что усталость от Батькиного многолетнего правления имеет место, Юрий спорить не стал.

Я спросил: значит, на честных выборах Лукашенко проиграет? И Шевцов снова повторил в ответ: достойных фигур в белорусской оппозиции нет, серьёзной альтернативной программы тоже не существует.

В общем, подумал я после всех этих разговоров, поразмыслил, так прикинул, эдак - и не стал писать полноформатный очерк о счастливой белорусской жизни. Чего-то я здесь не понимаю.

Или это молодые и средних лет городские белорусы чего-то не понимают? Может, у них просто скопилась от хорошей жизни демократическая дурь, как скопилась у нас, тоже молодых и горячих, к середине 1980-х годов?

Страна СССР тогда была богатая и сильная; начальство, по сравнению с нынешним российским, было гораздо более толковым и в сто раз менее вороватым. Колхозные нивы колосились; стада тучнели (автор в те годы уже заведовал сельхозотделом в одной немаленькой газете, поэтому может вполне авторитетно заявить: они таки действительно колосились и тучнели); заводы-фабрики работали, жилья и дорог строилось всё больше. По всем этим позициям Россия за 20 лет никак не восстановит уровень РСФСР 1990 года. Белоруссия, в скобках замечу, свой давно восстановила и превзошла.

Конечно, в СССР было над чем работать. Многое надо было выправлять и улучшать; например, кроме прибыльных колхозов были и убыточные. Чтобы поддержать миллионы крестьян, государство досыпало колхозам денег из бюджета - безобразие! Зато теперь на эти деньги российские миллиардеры покупают себе яхты и острова в океане. Совсем другое дело.

Большую страну, начавшую «реформы» без плана и ясной цели, доверившую руль болтунам, унесло в первобытный дикий капитализм. И никак обратно не выносит. За двадцать лет так и не насытился зверь, не помягчал, всё жрёт в три горла. Если не верите автору, то просто выключите Медведева в телевизоре и сходите посмотреть на цены в соседней овощной палатке.

И вот я думаю... Хотя, может, Белоруссия это уже совсем другая страна? И наши уроки с «перестройкой» тут неуместны? Может, те минчане, которые против Лукашенко, верно говорят: соседи, Польша и Литва, обходятся без авторитарного правления; там и без Батьки полиция похожа на полицию, а не на бандитскую шайку, армия похожа на армию, и даже строители дорог почти не воруют.

Спорить глубже кто прав - я со своим зрелым опытом, или они, все такие европейцы, - довольно бессмысленное занятие. Тут только практика может быть критерием истины. Вот изберут себе белорусы другого президента, и всё у них будет идти так же ровно, как сейчас, даже ещё лучше. Мелкий бизнес перестанут угнетать. А то вон едет известный санкт-петербургский философ Тарас Бурмистров с семьёй через Беларусь на поезде; и не пирожка тебе купить, ни лимонаду. А на российских и украинских станциях - пожалуйста. Тарас недавно об этом писал.

А может, полетит у славянских братьев всё кверху тормашками без Батьки, как полетело у нас в России в начале 90-х - и летело, летело. Летело. С бандюками, залоговыми аукционами, и в конце приходом Путина-собирателя земель.

Нам, людям, этого знать не дано. А кто скажет, что он знает - не верьте.

----------


## vova230

> Это одно из самых непривычных обстоятельств: в Белоруссии нет диких контрастов между столичной жизнью и деревенской.


Увы, это мягко говоря не совсем верно. И зарплаты отличаются в разы и цены и весь уровень жизни.

----------


## Irina

> Это одно из самых непривычных обстоятельств: в Белоруссии нет диких контрастов между столичной жизнью и деревенской. Контрасты есть, но они домашние.


Так правильнее))

----------


## Vanya

> Мне объяснили, что их здесь нет, во-первых, потому, что Белоруссия старается обходиться на стройках


в гомеле, например, на стройках много кавказцев

----------


## Vanya

> А может, полетит у славянских братьев всё кверху тормашками без Батьки


как ни крути, а всё-таки есть смысл в этих словах =)

----------


## Sanych

Может да, а может и нет. Пробовать надо не бояться, иначе не узнаешь ничего.

----------


## Irina

Словила себя на мысли, если бы тогда не поменяли конституцию и не сделали возможность пребывания главой государства вечной, может быть совершенно по другому я бы относилась к власти.

----------


## SDS

ХХ век убедительно доказал, что вурдалаком рано или поздно становится любой диктатор, независимо от строя и уклада обшества... да и нормальные люди во власть и не ходят,  у них иных забот хватает...

----------


## Carlen

Многие белорусские граждане уважают и, в какой-то мере, любят Путина и Медведева, некоторые граждане России уважают и любят Лукашенко. Что это "Хорошо там, где нас нет?" Возможно. Но в Украине золотовалютный резерв составляет 37 млр, а у нас трех не будет. А хорошо ли в Украине? А может и правда хорошо там, где нас нет?

----------

